# Where are you playing??



## hollowbunnie (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello fellow animal crossers! I would like to know where everyone hails from! What part of the world are you playong in? Tell me! I'd love to know!!!

Im from canada btw! Any fellow canadians out there?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Apr 13, 2015)

I come from E̶a̶r̶t̶h the USA. There are only a handful of AC players here that I know of.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 13, 2015)

Boom. From the US as well - Boston, MA!


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Apr 13, 2015)

The States! Midwest!! Heelloo!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

From the UK!


----------



## Chezana (Apr 13, 2015)

Finland ^^'


----------



## purple_cupcakes (Apr 13, 2015)

The moon UK woo~


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2015)

The US! (FL)


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 13, 2015)

British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 13, 2015)

Ontario, Canada here!! 

It's actually warm out.


----------



## leepotato (Apr 13, 2015)

I come form the US! (nevada)


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm from France


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 14, 2015)

Texas, United States.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 15, 2015)

The U.S. from Maine


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

the US (IL)


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm from the US. Massachusetts!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm from the U.S.! New York


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 15, 2015)

the planet Pororoca


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 16, 2015)

Germany here!


----------



## htmlad (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm about 10 minutes from Detroit!  Motown pride!


----------



## Toot (Apr 17, 2015)

My first time playing was in America.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 5, 2015)

Where are all the UK people at omg


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm playing in the UK. More specifically, Northern Ireland.


----------



## The Bell Master (Aug 5, 2015)

Canada! But I don't know many people who play Animal Crossing... Secretly, all of the people in my towns are very lonely...


----------

